# Trade magazines



## kpollard_2000 (Sep 10, 2000)

What are your favorite trade magazines? Please include a phone number or website.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I don't know if it's a "trade" publication or not but...

Cook's Illustrated
http://www.cooksillustrated.com/


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Art culinare.
Don't have the page at home. I have it at work and will come back to with it.
CC


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Chef Magazine http://www.chefmagazine.com/index.htm


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

If you can find it Food Illustrated from Waitrose (England)
really exceptional
William Sonoma has a new one 
Foodie is a new one too....(not as good)
I like Food Art...
I also like getting Fancy Food Catalog to see what's coming down the pike.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose I also Love Art Culinaire, Finest pics and recipes. My boss is from Lausanne I am going to see if he knows of that publication
cc


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

Art Culinaire web site is, ultimatebb.com

D


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thank you Dlee
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, Art Culinaire is great. Chrose, what about that Swiss magazine? Do you subscribe to it? Where can you buy it?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

O.K., there are two magazines that I know of that partain to catering. One is "Catering Industry Employee" it's a union mag for gaming jobs (ISSN 0008-7815) send 5 dollars to :Catering Industry Employee, 1219 28th St. N.W.,Washington DC 20007 and the other is "Inside Events" (323)888-8566;which is 13 dollars a year.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Food Arts is a great read. Always good, hard facts on what is happening on the food scene... including recipes, decor, table-top, wines. Great photography adds to the experience.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Fine Cooking: Great mag. for home cooks and pros. I like that they zero in on a food or technique, and really cover all aspects of it. It's a mag. totally dedicated to cooking, as opposed to travel, restaurants, hotels, etc.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I get BBC Good Food and Waitrose Food Illustrated at Barnes and Noble.....really worth looking for!!!! unfortunately it's all in ENGLISH

I picked up Cuisine et Vins de France in MFS....really cool pics, again written in FRENCH>>>> been toooooo long since those 3 years of high school french to totally decipher,a french chef from Lyon wants to borrow it....Foie gras encased in bread (brioche?) with sauterne aspic. Breese chickens, Frozen chanterelles to go, really cool desserts and loads of wine recommends.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Shroomgirl,

If you need help with the translation of some French recipes, I can help you.


----------



## cyn (Jun 28, 2009)

I like Plate a lot.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Cooks for food tech.   and .Management for new equip and foods.


----------



## cmdiesing (Nov 5, 2012)

Besides CaterSource, does anyone know of any good Catering magazines/publications?


----------

